

Ask HN: Restrictive covenants for software developers? - retube

I am wondering whether any HNers have any experience with restrictive covenants / restraints of trade for software development in the UK?<p>Situation 1: what's a reasonable time (if any) for an employer to block an employee developer from going off to work for someone else and help them develop a similar/the same product which may either a) compete with employers product or b) compete with employer's client's product<p>Situation 2: what kind of restriction can a client place on a software consultancy who's been hired to develop product X for them from then going off and developing the same product for another client?
======
kls
while I am not in the UK, for me #2 is simple, don't sign a contract that
tries to impose those restrictions, they are too damaging to a consultancy.

To some degree, I can understand employee restrictions as there is a long term
commitment to that individual (well there is supposed to be). As well, as an
employee I would not sign a contract that placed those restrictions on me and
did not remove them under the circumstances of termination by the employer.

For a consultancy though, they don't pay the bills after the project is done,
I would not sign a contract that extended restrictions beyond the time that
that pay runs out. Simply if they are not paying, they don't get a say in what
I do, unless they paid me a big chunk of money for me to be bound to a
covenant that extends beyond the work.

~~~
retube
yes, I agree with you, I think that's right. But it's good to know what others
think! thanks.

